# How to beat Space Wolves with Necrons and Imperial Guard



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok, my friends and I are having a game soon, and it will be Necrons and Imperial Guard teamed together, forming a total of somewhere between 1500 - 2000pts (we're really _very_ noobish, and have barely any models), against a Space Wolves army of equal size.

I have solely troops and heavy weapon squads, and no tanks. What can we do to beat them?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

shoot them....lots. anti meq guns - plasma guns, lascannons, autocannons, you should load up on. also, i find deepstriking hardened vets with 3 plasma guns are very good against marines.

as for crons, theyre pretty good at killing anything, so load up on warriors and destroyers.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

If I'm going for shooty heavy, should i be taking conscripts to increase my flashlight power?


----------



## Hicks (Nov 20, 2007)

Conscripts are better at tarpiting powerfull units than they are at doing damage. The suggestion of loading on plasma gun is right on. I usually equip my command squads with 4 plasmagun and give the JO a plasma pistol. They can really hurt a squad of marines when they reach rapidfire range. Getting a Russ would also be wise, nothing scares MEQs more than a pie plate.


----------



## ultimatum (Dec 5, 2007)

Conscripts are meat shields. They can't do anything better and they suck at everything else.

Only get them so the other team has to make target priority tests, if you do get them. Just try to outfire the space wolves, with your heavy/special weapons, and dont charge them in closecombat(IG sucks at it). Id try to get the necrons into close combat. Try to take out the heavy units first or the closer/fast moving units.

Get vehicules, especially heavy tanks. IG depends very, very, very much on them.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If you're using special characters, a dirty trick can be to park Yarrick right behind a mob of 50 conscripts. Let them take a charge... they'll lose combat, but that's fine, because with Yarrick around, they're not going anywhere. Your opponent has to kill every last one of the buggers... which should take at least four rounds for a Space Marine assault squad, and that's if they do very very well.


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

Yea Go Yarrick.

For your necrons _*Monoliths*_ i would say 3. And let them cover all the troops you have got when they get into close combat then pullback and so on..


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Tell me what MEQ means!
And also the destroyers are good for running around and taking side shots at tanks and use necrons to march up and use IG as fire support.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

MEQ is marine equivalent,
basically every unit with similar stats to a marine is a MEQ.
so T4, save of 3.

Certain weapons are very good at destroying MEQ models, such as plasma.


----------



## Terminator (Nov 17, 2007)

For your partner, necrons should take advantage of their teleportation abilities - veil of darkness, monolith or both. Keeps them in range of their weapons and able to get away from assault. Otherwise, huge squads of warriors/destroyers/immortals + gauss weapons = dead everything! :grin:


----------



## NFL jaguars (Dec 29, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> If you're using special characters, a dirty trick can be to park Yarrick right behind a mob of 50 conscripts. Let them take a charge... they'll lose combat, but that's fine, because with Yarrick around, they're not going anywhere. Your opponent has to kill every last one of the buggers... which should take at least four rounds for a Space Marine assault squad, and that's if they do very very well.



Or they attack yarrick as he is an IC, then cutdown the conscripts. If your going to do this, put a regular commissar in the back.


----------

